# Hello!!!



## Leonidas (Feb 3, 2021)

I am Leonidas, real name is Nathan. I absolutely love modeling primarily ground vehicles from WWII, although I have started building planes. I also love history, and technical stuff. (I collect technical manuals, that's actually how I found this site). I am also 16 although this month I will be turning 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome aboard Nathan. Hopefully you won't mind hanging out with a bunch of old farts like us. Just speak a little louder and all should be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 3, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Welcome aboard Nathan. Hopefully you won't mind hanging out with a bunch of old farts like us. Just speak a little louder and all should be good.


Oh trust me, I do not care in the slightest. I actually kind of prefer it because us younglings can be quite rambunctious, and I don't always like that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome. It's refreshing to have a youngster interested in World War 2. If you read through enough of the threads around here, we can be a bit rambunctious as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 3, 2021)

at6 said:


> Welcome. It's refreshing to have a youngster interested in World War 2. If you read through enough of the threads around here, we can be a bit rambunctious as well.


Yeah, there does not seem to be as many young people who like to read or learn history. I like to do both at the same time: Read a book about history/WWII  It's just something that has always fascinated me, and I have no clue why I absolutely love the engineering/technical sides of it too.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome from England.


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome from a different bit of England


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome from Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 4, 2021)

Happy early or late birthday. I like to build paper and plastic models. My models are mostly planes and I have a weakness for the AT-6.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 5, 2021)

at6 said:


> Happy early or late birthday. I like to build paper and plastic models. My models are mostly planes and I have a weakness for the AT-6.


You're early. (Birthday is on the 26th so I got 22 more days). Also how does one make a paper model plane? Ive made paper airplanes but they weren't models. At least, not the ones I made


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 5, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 611541​


Now THAT'S cool looking but it also looks hard as hell and possibly flimsy.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2021)

....and finished

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2021)

Here's the complete build...[Completed] Halinski 1/2004, FW 190 A-8, 1/33 - Kartonbau.de - Alles rund um Papiermodelle, Kartonmodellbau und Bastelbogen


----------



## Zippythehog (Feb 5, 2021)

Welcome, Nathan. 
George, that Fw looks great. Well done.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2021)

I wish it was mine, just an example


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 5, 2021)

Paper model of the Mosquito we are restoring: 

Murph's Models

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 5, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I wish it was mine, just an example


I voted for it anyway.


----------



## at6 (Feb 5, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> You're early. (Birthday is on the 26th so I got 22 more days). Also how does one make a paper model plane? Ive made paper airplanes but they weren't models. At least, not the ones I made


That happens to be my brother's birthday as well.


----------



## at6 (Feb 5, 2021)

Nathan,
Try PaperModelers.com. I'm also a member of that forum. It's an art form that I'm trying to master.


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 5, 2021)

at6 said:


> Nathan,
> Try PaperModelers.com. I'm also a member of that forum. It's an art form that I'm trying to master.


I would most likely not do well at all, especially since I suck with paper. But I can give it a try.


----------



## at6 (Feb 5, 2021)

If you decide to join the forum there, you will find that they are just as friendly as we are here. If you do decide to try it, start with something simple. Let me know if you do and I will help you as much as I can with my limited skill.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 9, 2021)

at6 said:


> If you decide to join the forum there, you will find that they are just as friendly as we are here. If you do decide to try it, start with something simple. Let me know if you do and I will help you as much as I can with my limited skill.


So is it like origami?


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 9, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> I am Leonidas, real name is Nathan. I absolutely love modeling primarily ground vehicles from WWII, although I have started building planes. I also love history, and technical stuff. (I collect technical manuals, that's actually how I found this site). I am also 16 although this month I will be turning 17.



A warm welcome to you, dear Nathan, from Iran. Happy birthday to you and happy to have you here.
Best wishes for you, and I hope you enjoy your time in this awesome Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 9, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> A warm welcome to you, dear Nathan, from Iran. Happy birthday to you and happy to have you here.
> Best wishes for you, and I hope you enjoy your time in this awesome Forum.


Thank you!  I absolutely love it here so far.


----------



## at6 (Feb 9, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> So is it like origami?


No. Origami is a paper art form but not in the manner of card stock [ paper] modeling. I will have to post photos so that you can see what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 10, 2021)

at6 said:


> No. Origami is a paper art form but not in the manner of card stock [ paper] modeling. I will have to post photos so that you can see what I'm talking about.
> 
> View attachment 612080
> View attachment 612081
> ...


Ok, so not origami. I would still consider it a form of paper art however,


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)

A paper art .. to a certain extent you are right. But you have to admit the paper modelling has nothing in common with the origami.





The pic source: Model T34/85 RUDY - Kartonowki.pl





The pic source: WWW.KONRADUS.COM - FORUM MODELARZY KARTONOWYCH - Odp: [Galeria] T-34/76 Military Model 4-5/2006

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 10, 2021)

Wurger said:


> A paper art .. to a certain extent you are right. But you have to admit the paper modelling has nothing in common with the origami.
> 
> View attachment 612133
> 
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 10, 2021)

Wurger said:


> A paper art .. to a certain extent you are right. But you have to admit the paper modelling has nothing in common with the origami.
> 
> View attachment 612133
> 
> ...


Thats paper? If so, that is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes... that's paper... 
Here another example...





The pic source. WWW.KONRADUS.COM - FORUM MODELARZY KARTONOWYCH - [R/G] North American P-51B Mustang (Kartonowy Arsenal 2/2012)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 10, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 10, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Yes... that's paper...
> Here another example...
> 
> View attachment 612135
> ...


Damn. Still prefer plastic models because I really like feeling more weight,. But dang. 

That T-34 doesn't look like it's paper. I think you are lying


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)

And more... 





The pic source: Model Spitfire Vb - Kartonowki.pl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> That T-34 doesn't look like it's paper. I think you are lying



So click the link below the pic.


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 10, 2021)

Wurger said:


> So click the link below the pic.


Was joke.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)

I see. .

Here my scratch built cardboard Cromwell tank still under construction ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)

And here a P-51B... also still not finished yet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 10, 2021)

I said it before. Amazing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Damn. Still prefer plastic models because I really like feeling more weight,. But dang.
> 
> That T-34 doesn't look like it's paper. I think you are lying


I haven't completely given up plastic. I'm 71 and like plastic and paper[card] models. I download free models and have so many to build that I would have to live another 150 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I see. .
> 
> Here my scratch built cardboard Cromwell tank still under construction ..


Woah! Thats very nice, Wurger!!! I yet didnt complete my 1st one!!! 

I am so lazy, ikr!

I promise to complete it and send photos in forum.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2021)

at6 said:


> I haven't completely given up plastic. I'm 71 and like plastic and paper[card] models. I download free models and have so many to build that I would have to live another 150 years.



Age is just a number, what is important, is your heart! I wish you live antother 270 years! 

P.s.
1- Thats a phrase that is frequently used in Persian.
2- again, something related to Persian language, we say "may you live for 120 years" and 120 + 150 = 270.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you Artesh. I will live as long as God allows.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 19, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I see. .
> 
> Here my scratch built cardboard Cromwell tank still under construction ..


pretty cool.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 19, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Age is just a number, what is important, is your heart! I wish you live antother 270 years!
> 
> P.s.
> 1- Thats a phrase that is frequently used in Persian.
> 2- again, something related to Persian language, we say "may you live for 120 years" and 120 + 150 = 270.


My persona is Leonidas Bane of Persia so you need to watch out.


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 19, 2021)

at6 said:


> I haven't completely given up plastic. I'm 71 and like plastic and paper[card] models. I download free models and have so many to build that I would have to live another 150 years.


Which one is easier to do? Plastic or Paper?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome aboard!



Leonidas said:


> actually kind of prefer it because us younglings can be quite rambunctious, and I don't always like that.


We were all kids once - but I can guarentee you that the shenanigans we got into back in the day, would probably get us arrested in this day and age!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 20, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Which one is easier to do? Plastic or Paper?


Most likely plastic. But card modeling is a cheaper alternative when there are so many free downloads available. That's why I recommend PaperModelers.com to anyone that might be interested. They have a fantastic download section which is more easily accessible after a few posts in the forum and they are always helpful with new and even semi-experienced modelers. The links that are provided in their forums can help to keep you away from "Pirate" sites. Modeling is modeling which ever way you choose to go but the variety of paper kits is amazing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2021)

My modeling experience has always been with styrene (plastic) and though I've seen many "paper" models (especially from Fiddler's Green), never considered it.
I do recall, when I was much younger, that wood and tissue was a popular medium amongst the older crowd.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2021)

This is seriously impressive


Man builds model Spitfire in his back garden for £4,500

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 18, 2021)

Now that's a model.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2021)

at6 said:


> Now that's a model.


No this is.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2021)

Good one!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)

But Андрей can be gutted I'm afraid.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2021)

About Andrei, I agree with him in this field, for personal reasons! in short, IMO this is same as burning any country's flag. 

You know where I live, so you know what I referred to!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> But Андрей can be gutted I'm afraid.


Naah he be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> No this is.
> View attachment 632704


True but 
a) if I had one of these in the back garden the wife might have a word or two
b) I would bet it cost more the £4,500
c) These days I am to old to have the energy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> About Andrei, I agree with him in this field, for personal reasons! in short, IMO this is same as burning any country's flag.
> 
> You know where I live, so you know what I referred to!


Its a piece of cloth wrapped around a, i dare say a nice bottom. Nothing to get too much exited about. Burning a flag one just bought in sted of the daily bread, to offend people one never saw met or spoke to seems a bit strange. But hey go for it. How much does one pay for a flag of another country made by you guys over there? And is there a made in....label in it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Its a piece of cloth wrapped around a, i dare say a nice bottom. Nothing to get too much exited about. Burning a flag one just bought in sted of the daily bread, to offend people one never saw met or spoke to seems a bit strange. But hey go for it. How much does one pay for a flag of another country made by you guys over there? And is there a made in....label in it?



Your words are correct, but as I said, Where I live, things are different!



> پرچم دشمن شورت ماست - Google Search



Basically that phrase means something about:



> Enemy's flag is our underwear!



And I'm pretty sure this one is considered a "Disrespect", Am I right?


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jul 18, 2021)

Not sure how Nathan's original post, by the way welcome aboard, and his interest in land, and maybe air, models turned Into a paper model discussion (see Nathan we tend to wander)? Looking forward to seeing some of your work posted. Young blood/new ideas.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Your words are correct, but as I said, Where I live, things are different!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if one listens to fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> No this is.
> View attachment 632704



How dare they turn a flag into a bikini!!!

 just kidding

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Jul 19, 2021)

i know this is late but greetings from another youngling


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> About Andrei, I agree with him in this field, for personal reasons! in short, IMO this is same as burning any country's flag.
> 
> You know where I live, so you know what I referred to!


Perhaps. It does make the flag lowering more fun though. By the way, how do the steaks taste when they are cooked over an American flag?


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 21, 2021)

at6 said:


> By the way, how do the steaks taste when they are cooked over an American flag?



Never participated in any of regime's circus s!!! even in most radical ways, disrespect and/or insults are not welcomed!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 21, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Never participated in any of regime's circus s!!! even in most radical ways, disrespect and/or insults are not welcomed!


It's only a joke my friend. Not meant to be personal or insulting. Forgive me if it seemed that way. My father was career military and served under the flag of my country until he retired from the Air Force and I have the flag from his casket. Like you, I've never burned a flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 21, 2021)

at6 said:


> It's only a joke my friend. Not meant to be personal or insulting. Forgive me if it seemed that way. My father was career military and served under the flag of my country until he retired from the Air Force and I have the flag from his casket. Like you, I've never burned a flag.


Not offended, I though you are asking about how much someone get if doing these!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

